# Chicken Fingers



## sarah (Mar 1, 2005)

4 chicken breast fillets
2 tbs lemon juice
salt
peppper
1/2 c flour
2 c bread crumbs
2 eggs lightly beaten.

cut the chicken fillets into strips about half an inch wide and 2 inch long.Marinate in the lemon juice,sal and pepper,and keep aside for at least one hour.Drain excess water and pat dry the strips.Combine flour and a little salt and pepper.Add the stips and mix well to coat the chicken with flour.Dip the chicken strips 1st in egg,then coat with bread crumb and place them on a tray in single layer.Heat oil in a deep frying pan,carefully immerse 6-8 strips into the hot oil at a time for 3-5 minutes,turning them over once ot twice.fry to a golden crsip color>drain on paper towels,serve with hot sauce.


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Sarah. Your fingers look delicious.


----------



## sarah (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## auntdot (Mar 4, 2005)

Y'all can't pull the wool over my eyes, I never saw a chicken that had fingers.

Sounds like a swell recipe though.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 4, 2005)

I know what you mean Aunt Dot,
And I've never seen a buffalo with wings either


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

And I've never seen a buffalo with wings either 

i did on a pizza hut commercial. the one with jessica simpson on it


----------



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

It would be nice just to see the buffalo.


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

looks good except for the lack of flavor, the key to a good breading station is having your breadcrumbs be worth while, i mean, mince some parsley and garlic, or well, that bottle of "italian seasoning" that everyone has in the kitchen would add to it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2005)

Auntdot... you STOLE MY JOKE!!!!    I was so looking forward to it too. LOL!


----------

